# Nebraska Statewide Smoking Ban



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

The state ammended the bill that takes effect in June. It will allow smoking CIGARS in "cigar bars". To be a "cigar bar" 10% of your revenue must come from cigar sales. Only cigars can be smoked....you cannot smoke cigarettes in cigar bars!! This is to keep every bar in the state from becoming "cigar bars". It sounds dumb but at least the lawmakers are thinking about stuff for a change. If they didnt do this there would be cigar bar signs going up all over the state.


----------



## shark (Nov 18, 2005)

This is great. Now if Iowa would get it's act together.

Thanks for the update


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

slyder said:


> The state ammended the bill that takes effect in June. It will allow smoking CIGARS in "cigar bars". To be a "cigar bar" 10% of your revenue must come from cigar sales. Only cigars can be smoked....you cannot smoke cigarettes in cigar bars!! This is to keep every bar in the state from becoming "cigar bars". It sounds dumb but at least the lawmakers are thinking about stuff for a change. If they didnt do this there would be cigar bar signs going up all over the state.


Hmm interesting. I have definitely heard/seen worse before. I'm all for no cigarettes in cigar bars. DAMN I can't stand their smell, they stink ainkiller::rotfl:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

not only do they stink......they kill people.....we should have a waiting period to buy them and maybe a back ground check :wave:


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

The place also has to have a walk in Humidor.


Its great that this passed though, even though as of right now it only affects like 5 places in Nebraska


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Was this, pissed people with money influencing law makers ?


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> Was this, pissed people with money influencing law makers ?


Kind of, and kind of not. One of the big proponents is a senator, the other is the owner of Cigarros in Omaha.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

This statewide thing is getting out of hand. Its always been no smoking in state buildings....now they are saying no smoking in Veterans Homes since they are actually state buildings. So now all the 80 year old vets that lost limbs and more for our country cant even smoke in their own home!!! they have to have a nurse wheel them 25 feet away from the building!! Im sick to my stomach over this. Most of these men have nothing to live for. They watch TV and smoke.......let em smoke. We have designated smoking rooms with ventilation. The furniture is even flame retardent. It just sickens me that the state would do such a thing to people who gave so much for their country. By the time im ready to go to the Veterans Home there wont be any liberties left...it will be a concentration camp with ugly nurses.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

slyder said:


> This statewide thing is getting out of hand. Its always been no smoking in state buildings....now they are saying no smoking in Veterans Homes since they are actually state buildings. So now all the 80 year old vets that lost limbs and more for our country cant even smoke in their own home!!! they have to have a nurse wheel them 25 feet away from the building!! Im sick to my stomach over this. Most of these men have nothing to live for. They watch TV and smoke.......let em smoke. We have designated smoking rooms with ventilation. The furniture is even flame retardent. It just sickens me that the state would do such a thing to people who gave so much for their country. By the time im ready to go to the Veterans Home there wont be any liberties left...it will be a concentration camp with ugly nurses.


This might be off topic slyder... But have you had a chance to try any Nubs yet? Read in a different thread that you havent tried em yet..

Might have a couple presents I can send ya...


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

nope i sure havent. I keep meaning to but always spend my money elsewhere


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

slyder said:


> nope i sure havent. I keep meaning to but always spend my money elsewhere


PM me your addy...


----------

